# Prime Rib ?????



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

So I am cooking a prime rib tonight and am going to do the 500degrees time x Lbs cooking method.... Here is my question...

I have 2 of them at about 4.5 lbs a piece, I have tied them together nice and tight... Can I use the same method and use ther total weight x minutes and it come out the same??

If not, other ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

all these cooks on here and no one has any feedback?? Whats up with you people!? lol


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Why not keep them separated? You will have more end cuts that way for those who like it brown and more done.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help with time..I cook strictly by internal temp. using an instant read thermometer. Never done prime rib, but I would like to try it in my Big Easy Oil-less fryer.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

glenbo said:


> Why not keep them separated? You will have more end cuts that way for those who like it brown and more done.


so if I do the sepearate, do I do the 500 for 4.5lbs x minutes??

I guess that would work better huh?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I see your question brzk but have not cooked PR before.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well dagnabbit....Wish me luck!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

bzrk180 said:


> so if I do the sepearate, do I do the 500 for 4.5lbs x minutes??
> 
> I guess that would work better huh?


I would think so


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

4.5lbs each? Must be 2 ribs each. They are going to cook fast unless you have them butted up together and tied. Do yourself a favor and buy an instant read thermometer.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Cooked mine Tuesday. 10.5 lbs, 5 ribs. De-boned, trimmed excess fat, tied up and made it as round as possible with butchers string. Rubbed with about 4 tablespoons kosher salt, rested in fridge 24 hrs. Rubbed with a dry rub I made about 30 minutes before putting it on the grill. Cooked it indirect over drip pan on a Weber Genesis gas grill at 300 degrees. Took about 2 hours, pulled it off at 135 degree internal temp, rested it for 20 minutes. Came out perfect rare/medium rare with about 1/4 to 1/2 in well done all around and on ends. Best one to date! Cant help with 500 degree method, good luck with that!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Sooooo..... How did it turn out?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I did them untied, seperated, 350 for 90 minutes... they were PEERFECT!! I id use a meat thermometer too...


----------

